# serrasalmus hollandi



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

when i move all the fish in my 30 gallon to my 125g im thinking about putting one in the 30.so i was just wondering can that be done,how big do they get,are they super aggressive ang can i feed the anything else sides feeders?


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

check frank's site..


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

whats the website adress then


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You actually want to shy away from feeders that contain thiaminise. You also should quarantine them for at least two weeks.

A good diet could include any of these things:

Shrimp (Raw uncooked with shell)
Catfish Nuggets
Tilipia
Halibut
Silversides
Smelt

All foods can be purchased either fresh or frozen, but should always be thawed before feeding. They should also contain no preservatives.

No one can tell you if a fish will be super aggressive. Anyone who does is misinformed. All fish have different personalities and alot of things factor in to aggressivneness.

For information on species, search the Opefe website.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

solar-ton said:


> whats the website adress then
> [snapback]1147199[/snapback]​


Opefe


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

spoken like a true fish keeper


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Where will you be obtaining this Hollandi from????

Ill bet its not really a hollandi


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

im gonna have it specially ordered and im gonna make sure it is


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

you do realize that the hollandi piranha is based off the description of only one fish.

from franks website:
INTRODUCTION

S. hollandi has not been authenticated as a true species, though the name is still considered a valid name. It is based on a single specimen described. Holland's piranha is rhomboid with a prominent humeral spot on the flank. The species is heavily spotted, but spotting diminishes midway to the belly area. The caudal fin edging is hyaline and a very dark blotch in a form of a "V" is prominent on the hypural margin extending out. The holotype image (see top) provided to OPEFE by Dr. Antonio Machado is of an S. hollandi at approximately 109 mm SL. According to Dr. William L. Fink he has many species cataloged as S. hollandi by South American collectors, majority are S. rhombeus juvenile forms. The species collected from southern Brazil and Bolivia are believed to be this species. However, until a complete revision of South American fishes is done it will remain unresolved. Some of those are purported to be S. eigenmanni, a species known only from Venezuela.

Description:

Serrasalmo hollandi (Eigenmann, Ann. Carnegie Mus. ix. 1915, p. 251, pl. XIVIII. Depth of body 2 1/6 in the length, length of head about 3 1/3. Upper profile a little concave above eyes. Snout a little shorter than eye, diameter of which is a little more than 3½ in length of head; interorbital width 2 3/5. Second suborbital of moderate width, separate from angle of pre-operculum by a space equal to nearly ½ diameter of eye. Lower jaw is projecting; palatines with 5 well-developed teeth. Ventral serrae 37 (25+ 12?). Dorsal II 14; origin about equidistant from end of snout and base of caudal; length of base 3 3/5 in depth of body, nearly 1 2/3 in distance from upper caudal fulcra. Adipose fin not rayed, base about 4, its distance from rayed dorsal a little less than base of that fin. Anal III 29; length of base 3 1/4 in that of body, 13/5 in depth of body. Pectoral about 1 3\5 in head. Origin of pelvics nearer last anal ray than tip of lower jaw. Upper parts of body with round dark spots; a dark blotch on the shoulder; basal part of caudal dark. Hab. Rio Guaporé. Total length 130 mm.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

solar-ton said:


> im gonna have it specially ordered and im gonna make sure it is
> [snapback]1147423[/snapback]​


I think the mis identification of species like this derives from the exporters calling them incorrect names.

If your dealing with the person that actually caught the fish, and they know how to properly id fish based on collection points and other characteristics, you could get one.
Easy to do with pygo species and larger specimans, smaller serra species, are very confusing.

If your dealing with someone who just saw hollandi on a stock list, or wholesaler list, probually end up being the wrong species.

Just dont want to see anyone get dissappointed...


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

hey yo i have a hollandi if u need to know anything give me a pm


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> hey yo i have a hollandi if u need to know anything give me a pm


Whoa, this post was bumped all the way from August 5th, 2005!









_*Topic Closed*_


----------

